# Spray-can storage from 2x4 cut-offs



## Adam_D (Mar 4, 2012)

I've been trying to figure out a way to store all my spray cans, cleaners, and oil in the garage. On traditional shelves, it's hard to identify the cans towards the middle/back. Also, with my exposed studs in the garage, I was considering how I could keep cans from falling off the back of a mounted shelf. Then it hit me-why not line my wall with cans?

I grabbed all the 2×4 shorties I could find, and cut them maybe 3/32 longer than the space between the studs. I used a mallet to get them into place, and DONE. No screws, no legs, no glue-just one cut per shelf and a bit of friction. I used 2×8s cutoffs where I wanted some extra space (big paint cans, anti-freeze jugs, etc)

Easy access and lots of extra room!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Good idea & a great space saver!

No visible studs in my workshop….
Well, except ME!!!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

DIY, I know what you are saying. When I go to Lowe's and walk through the tools, the stud finders start beeping! Adam, that's a good idea but my shop walls are covered in OSB. Studs are on the outside.


----------

